# This 20 week old splash Marans has me stumped! Pullet or Roo?



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe I just don't want to believe all 6 of our chicks are roos. Crossing my fingers that it's a pullet and I am just too afraid to believe it.. lol.. Either way, what is your opinion?
My last hope of getting a pullet out of my 6 Marans is a roo too huh? I will post one of it's hatch mates (obvious roo should be the first one).. has long saddle feathers all the other pics will be of the same bird but that one to compare. These were hatched on or right before Nov 10. Yes, one would think it would be crowing but with SOO many roos here well.. most aren't crowing at all! Out of 17 total chicks, 11 turned out to be roos.. this is the only one I can't figure out! All of it's hatch mates have turned obvious roos with beautiful long saddle feathers. This one isn't so obvious to me like all the rest have been. Some days I think pullet, others I think roo.. today I think roo. I have been doing this for over a month now and I need help! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry to say but that is very much a roo. Notice the points and length on the saddle feathers?


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

somedays yes, somedays no.. today, not until I uploaded the pics was it staring at me.. sigh.. So is it just slower developing than the other 5? Ugh.. just ugh. Fizz (the first pic) are VERY obvious and have been for quite awhile now. Snow, not so much but the first pic I posted of 'him' I guess the second here.. made it pretty obvious. Thank you!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah the saddle feathers were a dead give away that it was a rooster.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Rooooooo


Jim


----------

